# Domestic with no minimum order



## beez74 (Feb 15, 2017)

Any sources that have no minimum order that are pretty fast??? Lost some stuff and only in need of one product 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## goldenbrowninla (Feb 19, 2017)

beez74 said:


> Any sources that have no minimum order that are pretty fast??? Lost some stuff and only in need of one product
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk



As far as I know domestic supply has no minimum if you use bitcoin. I just needed one thing a few months ago, PMd them and they got it to me quick!

The website says there's a minimum at checkout, but you just have to PM the guy and he will put it through for bitcoin orders.


----------



## beez74 (Feb 19, 2017)

goldenbrowninla said:


> As far as I know domestic supply has no minimum if you use bitcoin. I just needed one thing a few months ago, PMd them and they got it to me quick!
> 
> The website says there's a minimum at checkout, but you just have to PM the guy and he will put it through for bitcoin orders.


Ok thanks for the info man 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## domestic-supply (Feb 20, 2017)

Beez74 e-mail me at us-ds@protonmail.com


----------



## goldenbrowninla (Feb 20, 2017)

beez74 said:


> Ok thanks for the info man
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk



No problem


----------



## BadGas (Feb 20, 2017)

If you contact board reps of any particular sponsors you're interested in trying.. And explain your situation, they may be willing to forego minimum requirements.


----------



## bruno229 (Apr 26, 2017)

beez74 said:


> Any sources that have no minimum order that are pretty fast??? Lost some stuff and only in need of one product
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk



I'm. Not paid off reviewer, but if you want quick us domestic source try Dispense Quick,,, there trenbolone is real shit, it made me cough hard , the other Tren Ace I got back then from a sponsor that's no longer on didn't make me cough even at one ml. Their test prop is also legit and strong , gave me feverish chills something you only get when you first cycled ... so I know it's real strong shit can feel it in 2 days ...


----------



## domestic-supply (May 1, 2017)

If anyone wants to cough hard then you know where to go.
If you need extremely potent Tren ace then go with Alpha Pharma TrenaRapid
*WWW.US-DOMESTICSUPPLY.COM*



bruno229 said:


> I'm. Not paid off reviewer, but if you want quick us domestic source try Dispense Quick,,, there trenbolone is real shit, it made me cough hard , the other Tren Ace I got back then from a sponsor that's no longer on didn't make me cough even at one ml. Their test prop is also legit and strong , gave me feverish chills something you only get when you first cycled ... so I know it's real strong shit can feel it in 2 days ...


----------



## Anonim (Jun 24, 2017)

Tren ace from Alpha been lighter (color) than the usual on the old batches, still g2g but something in their line of production must of changed


----------



## solidone2 (Dec 10, 2017)

Fever like feelings does not mean the compound is strong by any means


----------

